# help me pick a color



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

here is my car and my dilemma:
i just got my ser wheels and they have little color imperfections and some curb marks. I just wanna know if i should just sand and respray them the same color or sand and respray them gunmetal. What should i do does gunmetal match my green??


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

go gun metal. it will look better than what you have, or you can just go with a super gloss black. i think that would look good


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

i think with your car white would look better... however it will be hard to keep clean. The gunmetal should be reserved for my car... JK but I think that the rims will look nice no matter what... they are the #1 rim in america.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*lol*



DryBoy said:


> *i think with your car white would look better... however it will be hard to keep clean. The gunmetal should be reserved for my car... JK but I think that the rims will look nice no matter what... they are the #1 rim in america. *


i second that!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd paint them silver again.I think it looks the nicest no matter what color your car is because it contrasts against the black of the tires.I would lower it a little though.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

paint them chameleon


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
You have a car with bluish hues so go dark bronze. 

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

same stock color ! looks better IMO.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I like the stock color also, but white would look good too with your body color (but, as stated many times on here... they're hard as hell to keep clean).

Also, get some clear corners..


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I say go with gunmetal or black. Then you could make stealth corners and stealth headlights. Assuming you want to take them apart and paint them.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I say go gunmetal.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

isay do whatever color u want...but get them powdercoated dont paint them. but id go with the regular silver or a dark bronze.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I think bronze or gunletal would look hot personally.


----------

